# Your Humidor Pics! ~ Let's See Them



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

Let's see some pics of your cc humidors! :nerd2:

I do have a few OPX in this humidor. IMHO, it is really the only non-cc cigar worthy of aging alongside fine cc's. Top row are Partagas Serie P #2's, Partagas Serie D #4's, RyJ Cedros. Bottom of humi are Partagas Mille Fleurs, Montecristo #2's, and a space reserved for 25 Partagas Presidentes which are currently on order.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Fantastic. Looks great!


- MG


----------



## TheSoldier (Jan 12, 2016)

Fantastic! Here's mine


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's about 50% full on NCs but i think the two CCs in there qualify it for this thread :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wineador temporarily out of commission. So, all CC's sentenced to 30-days in the cooler!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I love the Habanos logo on the glass.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@curmudgeonista Nice Klink reference.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> @*curmudgeonista* Nice Klink reference.


Steve Marriott was a cigar smoker! (among other things)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

So was Steve McQueen!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My favorite Steve McQueen cigar scene was when he shared a stick with the leper.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm... CC only humis. I only have a couple. Wineadors are combined.

First is my go-to CC humi. Currently understocked and it's a Savoy.



























Next is a custom "Cohiba Book" humidor. Sized to fit 20 espy perfectly with a quad Boveda holder opposite to the cigars.









Right now it houses Espy and some older Sir Winnies.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

MaxG said:


> I love the Habanos logo on the glass.


 @MaxG , guy on flea bay has them different sizes


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> @MaxG , guy on flea bay has them different sizes


Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.

- MG


----------



## ZigarrenYCC (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Ron-R (Jan 23, 2016)

Rondo said:


> My favorite Steve McQueen cigar scene was when he shared a stick with the leper.


I haven't seen that movie in years, but still very much remember that scene.


----------

